# More than one ooth



## Lukony (May 21, 2006)

I don't think anyone has asked this. but is it possible to put more than one ootheca in a case? Will the nymphs eat eachother at all?


----------



## 13ollox (May 21, 2006)

im guessing it depends whether it been layed by the same female but not sure , if not then it will probaly be an out-right war between each ooths hatchlings , also if its a different specie then they will for sure attack each other ! but i duno about if they were layed by the same female !

sorry for not answering the question exactly lol

Neil


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2006)

If they hatch at the same time then they would be the same size. If they hatched weeks apart obviously the larger ones will eat the smaller ones. I wouldn't hatch two ooths in the same container unless it is a very large container as I usually keep nymphs together for awhile. It doesn't matter if they are from the same female they will still eat each other.


----------

